# Lake Houston getting some needed attention



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Lake Houston was stocked for the first time in 14 years and the first time LMB have been stocked in 22 years. It was 10,000 2-3" Florida strain LMB and was done by "The Lake Houston Sports and Recreation Foundation" with TP&W's assistance. There is suppose to be latter stockings of crappie and Hybrids coming..Very glad to see it.

Thank you, The Lake Houston Sports and Recreation Foundation.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

That's good to hear.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

excellent news!!!!!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

The organization I named in my OP is trying to get a regular stocking scheduled started and is also trying to improve the habitat (adding vegetation ect).


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad to hear, that poor ol' puddle has been neglected for way too long


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*good idea*

yes yes yes


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

That is great news!!!


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great news, never been there but love hearing info like this


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

All the gar they won't let us bowfish for have probably eaten half of them because the carp have destroyed all of the vegetation to hide in.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

RATLTRAP said:


> All the gar they won't let us bowfish for have probably eaten half of them because the carp have destroyed all of the vegetation to hide in.


The Lake Houston Sports and Recreation Foundation is trying to get a regular stocking scheduled set up, they are adding vegetation and putting out navigation markers. They are working with TP&W and the city to get these things done...I'm not a bow fisherman but if I were and I wanted to get Lake Houston reopened to bow fishing ,I'd contact or join the group that has the contacts and is actually getting things done.

Lake Houston Sports and Recreation Foundation
http://lakehoustonhookup.com/


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I bass fish the lake at least once a week; usually more. This is great news for the lake. If we introduce some vegetation and continue the stocking program it could produce some nice bass.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I lived on the East side of Houston, for ten years. Only fished Lake Houston a handful of times ... just never liked that lake and surroundings, very much!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

If we could get the sand quarries north of the lake, to maintain their levy's the lake might have a chance to clear up some...that and fewer carp and more vegetation.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> If we could get the sand quarries north of the lake, to maintain their levy's


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> If we could get the sand quarries north of the lake, to maintain their levy's the lake might have a chance to clear up some...that and fewer carp and more vegetation.


The committee has done something about the quarries too I heard. They have 7 years to quit dumping into the water. They are also working right now to build vegetation grow sites. I got an email about it.they are looking for help with it. I will try and get it copied and pasted for everyone


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks...looking forward to reading it!!!!!!


----------



## ttyler05 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great news, fish there quite often!!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh man thats great news. In a few years it will be kicking


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

markbrumbaugh said:


> If we could get the sand quarries north of the lake, to maintain their levy's the lake might have a chance to clear up some...that and fewer carp and more vegetation.


My understanding is they're already trying to spearhead this. If you've ever spent any time in Luce or the east fork you can see what the potential is for this lake. Most of the problem is no one has really cared about what has gone on south of the Lake Conroe dam ever. Let's start a sand mining operation north of Stubblefield and see how far we get.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*It Ain't Just the Quarries!*

I'm not tryin' to douse anyone's hopes, but if you think the only source of silt/runoff is the quarries, you'd be mistaken.

ATVs and 4WD vehicles are screwing that lake up just as much as quarries. On any given day some kid is running his quad through the San Jacinto River, or Spring Creek, or Cypress Creek. During the summer it's a whole lot worse.

I put a canoe in on Riley Fuzzel Road here just a few years ago and noticed the water was really off color. I thought it was strange because we hadn't had rain in a couple weeks. After paddling upstream it became readily apparent what was going on. There must have been 30~40 ATVs and 4WD vehicles traversing the river constantly. Talk about a mess!

I've since found out that this is a favorite past time of a lot of our south county residents and it occurs quite frequently. If you don't believe that, pay attention when you drive over any creek bridge around here. There are fresh ATV tracks all over the creek banks with many of them entering the water.

Unless they get a handle on this rampant activity, Lake Houston will always be a MUDHOLE! But Hey! At least the catfish population is thriving there. As I see it, that frickin' lake is never going to get any better than it is now.

And by the way, the quarry levies are only an issue after heavy rains, the activities I listed above are going on EVERY DAY during the summer months.



markbrumbaugh said:


> If we could get the sand quarries north of the lake, to maintain their levy's the lake might have a chance to clear up some...that and fewer carp and more vegetation.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the support. It's at least a start and with the help of the added vegetation it will hopefully help clean and filter more of the water. It's no guarantee but at least there's some people trying.


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

The ATV park @ spring creek / riley fuzzel has been shut down a while, thanks in part to the tx game wardens.


----------

